# Flexible Rubber U-Channel?



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone know where I might be able to get a length of rubber u-channel I can bend to follow the edge of something? Almost like weather stripping but with out all the bristles or flap...

Don't suppose this might be something I can find at Home Depot, you think?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't, but my first thought was to just cut the flap off door weather stripping. Or you could get aquarium door hinge and cut it in two. It's around $2.50 a ft, but that would reduce it to $1.25. How about the rubber stripping that goes around screen windows or in the channel of a sliding window? How much do you need?

Deb


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Could possibly cut a length of tubing so that it would slip over that which you wish to protect. 


(We recently installed a stainless steel splash guard on the fryers, and used some black tubing to cover the edges.)


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Salix, I was thinking something similar at first, but that stuff is mostly pretty rigid and wouldn't bend smoothly to the edge of something that was say S-shaped.


Dragas, same idea came to me last night while in bed. Might be a little finicky though depending on the size of the tube I use.


I'm going to Home Depot in about an hour... I'll report back on what I find.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Go get some Silicon fuel tubing for R/C engines. Very flexible stuff.


----------

